
SB Nation Boss Announces New, Innovative Way to Not Pay People [Update] - jessaustin
https://deadspin.com/sb-nation-boss-announces-new-innovative-way-to-not-pay-1830659769
======
mindcrime
How do people get away with passing this bullshit off as "journalism". Oh,
wait... it's deadspin.

